

Reminder: Cambridge news.ycombinator.com meetup tonight, 7PM - bokonist

For those of you who missed the message the first time, this is a second posting.  We're doing a meetup tonight at the 1369 Coffee Shop in Central Square, Cambridge, MA.<p>Sunday, August 19th at 7 PM 
1369 Coffee House in Central Square 
757 Massachusetts Ave. Cambridge, MA 02139<p>A bunch of people have said they are coming, so it should be a good time.
======
ed
Guys! We moved! We're now at Andala which you can find here:

286 Franklin St Cambridge, MA 02139

